# Applying for 13A



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

The waiting list for 13A visa Prob on the BI website is getting longer, I was told before it only took only two weeks but I suppose due to the amount of people applying for various visas it is taking longer as they told me at BI it can take up to three months for approval. I was very happy with the people at BI they were so very helpful, because of the distance I had traveled to apply for the 13A they did the second interview the same day, but it is true what people have said that during the process of applying for the 13A visa you need patience, as you need to go to various windows for the processing.On the 6th Oct it will be two months since I applied and I hope it is only a matter of days now till I see the results. I think if approved I go back to Manila and get my passport stamped and pick up my ARC card?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Visa*



Danman said:


> The waiting list for 13A visa Prob on the BI website is getting longer, I was told before it only took only two weeks but I suppose due to the amount of people applying for various visas it is taking longer as they told me at BI it can take up to three months for approval. I was very happy with the people at BI they were so very helpful, because of the distance I had traveled to apply for the 13A they did the second interview the same day, but it is true what people have said that during the process of applying for the 13A visa you need patience, as you need to go to various windows for the processing.On the 6th Oct it will be two months since I applied and I hope it is only a matter of days now till I see the results. I think if approved I go back to Manila and get my passport stamped and pick up my ARC card?


Danman it should be already done the list online isn't so good, my card was approved and my name never listed, the best way is to contact through this link it has phone numbers, they do answer their phones and also messaging, they have a training day once a month and on Philippine holidays and regional holidays they close. 

https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration

The ARC card is another day of patience $50 and come back in a couple weeks to pick that up, good news is once you have the card you can check in yearly Jan-Feb through a Philippine Satellite Office. http://www.immigration.gov.ph/index.php/faqs/annual-report
http://www.immigration.gov.ph/index.php/information/directory-of-transactions


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks MCA I will try that link you provided as I had to extend my visa last week as I had not seen my name on the list. MCA do I go to where you apply for the 13A visa to see about stamping my passport or you just get the ARC?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Danman,

Check with BI next time you are there. If it is like in years past; once you appply for perm residency you no longer have to renew your tourist visa. 

Jet


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Danman I'm unsure how your 13a Visa will work because it sounds like you got that accomplished here in the Philippines it's called a probationary so after one year you go back and then it's permanent, I did mine in the US and there's no requirement for probationary. 

Once you get the 13a full page Visa permanently fixed into your passport then you apply for an Immigrant card or Permanent Resident card I'm not sure if they give you another I-card now (probationary 1 year) or not they have different colored cards for residents, students, those working. Somewhat of a pain because they take your photo and then you have to come back 2 weeks to 1 month later to pick it up, I also call on this before my travel.

This would be a good question for your phone call or hopefully another expat that started and finished their 13a here in the Philippines can answer your question. I got my Philippine 13a Visa stateside and then when I landed I had to get my ACR Card/Permanent Resident Card at the PBI Manila.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I have just got started on my journey through the maze to get a 13A so I am of no help. Seems as if I remember both tukaram & jshannon mentioning they got theirs recently. Maybe they would chime in with experiences. They are both dealing with the Iloilo BI, same as I am so don't know if it will do you any good since you mention you are dealing with Manila BI.

Fred


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Danman said:


> The waiting list for 13A visa Prob on the BI website is getting longer, I was told before it only took only two weeks but I suppose due to the amount of people applying for various visas it is taking longer as they told me at BI it can take up to three months for approval. I was very happy with the people at BI they were so very helpful, because of the distance I had traveled to apply for the 13A they did the second interview the same day, but it is true what people have said that during the process of applying for the 13A visa you need patience, as you need to go to various windows for the processing.On the 6th Oct it will be two months since I applied and I hope it is only a matter of days now till I see the results. I think if approved I go back to Manila and get my passport stamped and pick up my ARC card?


I got my 13A in June at the Cebu BI. They have to send it all of the paperwork up to Manila to get approved and for me that took 3 weeks from the time of the interview to showing up on the BI website. On your receipt it gives you a date on when it should be approved. Mine was right on. They are slow in posting sometimes. Best to just give them a call.


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

When I went to the BI in Isabela (August 2016) they told me they used to send the papers first then later you had to go to Manila for an interview but the BI guy told me that has changed and I have to submit the papers for 13A myself in Manila, he said it will be three times that I would be going to Manila before all is finished. The problem is the BI in Manila do not give information as to what are the next steps after you have been approved all the told me to check on their web site. When I applied for the 13A in Manila I had to have my visa extended for two months to cover the processing time for the 13A, when the two months was nearly up I went to BI in Isabela and told them my situation they told me to extend my visa again for another month, I thought they may check if my approval had been granted but they did not. But I will go back again to get some sort of an anwser


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Call the Manila BI or even make an inquiry on their facebook page. Field offices sometimes will only give you a runaround. So get the info from the horse's mouth so you won't be running around and wasting your money and time.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Danman said:


> When I went to the BI in Isabela (August 2016) they told me they used to send the papers first then later you had to go to Manila for an interview but the BI guy told me that has changed and I have to submit the papers for 13A myself in Manila, he said it will be three times that I would be going to Manila before all is finished. The problem is the BI in Manila do not give information as to what are the next steps after you have been approved all the told me to check on their web site. When I applied for the 13A in Manila I had to have my visa extended for two months to cover the processing time for the 13A, when the two months was nearly up I went to BI in Isabela and told them my situation they told me to extend my visa again for another month, I thought they may check if my approval had been granted but they did not. But I will go back again to get some sort of an anwser


This is my understanding from reading blogs from people that have applied, file the paperwork, then go to the scheduled interview and then return after approval for Visa implementation and then go again for the ACR. Don't understand why the ACR is not issued at the same time as the Visa. When I apply I will try to use the Batangas office since they are listed as processing both the probationary/permanent.

Chuck


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

bidrod said:


> This is my understanding from reading blogs from people that have applied, file the paperwork, then go to the scheduled interview and then return after approval for Visa implementation and then go again for the ACR. Don't understand why the ACR is not issued at the same time as the Visa. When I apply I will try to use the Batangas office since they are listed as processing both the probationary/permanent.
> 
> Chuck


ACRs come from Manila and they will not start making them until the paperwork is completed. Once your 13A is approved and you receive and sign the paperwork is when they start working on your ACR card. Took me 3 weeks to get my card after I signed my 13A approval paperwork.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Ram1957 said:


> ACRs come from Manila and they will not start making them until the paperwork is completed. Once your 13A is approved and you receive and sign the paperwork is when they start working on your ACR card. Took me 3 weeks to get my card after I signed my 13A approval paperwork.


Understand that, but if the Visa is approved then the ACR should be accomplished and issued at the same time. The ACR is paid for at the time of application and the bio metrics done upon completion of the interview before departing the BI main office. Just a matter of tweaking the system. Oh forgot this is the Phils!

Chuck


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes so true bidrod when I was processing my papers for 13A I also applied for a new ARC card as well. The lawyer who checked all my papers said to my wife and I "It is a long way to travel from Isabela for an interview, so we will do that today as well" which made us very happy as its about a 14 hour bus ride to Manila. I was going to give the BI till mid November to see if my name appears online, if not I will go to Manila The BI have been very slow at posting results on their website as the last entry was 14th Oct. Thanks to all for your input


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bidrod said:


> Oh forgot this is the Phils!
> 
> Chuck


THERE YOU GO!!!! Different kind of logic here. See my last post under "Title Held" thread.

Fred


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

*Applying for 13A visa*

Well at last I got my name on the BI website saying approved for 13A, thanks people for your input on my thread. God bless


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Danman said:


> Well at last I got my name on the BI website saying approved for 13A, thanks people for your input on my thread. God bless


Guess that is where I am now at, waiting for my name to appear on the BI website list. Even at that, as I understand it is only probationary for a year and the process will have to be done again.

Fred


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes that is true fmartin gila when you see your name on their (BI) website you will also see the date the one tear probation expires, I have been told to reapply again one month prior to expiration date. I have to ask BI when I go there to get my ARC card about what happens next, I have been told once you receive a permanent status you report to your BI regional office once a year Jan - Feb, but I will enquire later concerning this, best of luck mate


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Has anyone completed the 13A process at BI Pampanga? According to the BI website this is one of the offices that can do it. Can the entire process be completed at one of these offices, without a visit to Manila?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Ram1957 said:


> ACRs come from Manila and they will not start making them until the paperwork is completed. Once your 13A is approved and you receive and sign the paperwork is when they start working on your ACR card. Took me 3 weeks to get my card after I signed my 13A approval paperwork.


Was this recently? The reason I ask is because they had me fill up the application in duplicate, one for the 13A and the other for the ACR and both turned in at the same time at the same office.

Fred.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

DonAndAbby said:


> Has anyone completed the 13A process at BI Pampanga? According to the BI website this is one of the offices that can do it. Can the entire process be completed at one of these offices, without a visit to Manila?


So far I have been able to do it all at my local BI in Iloilo so I can only assume that you should be able to do it there too.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PBI Satellite Office*



DonAndAbby said:


> Has anyone completed the 13A process at BI Pampanga? According to the BI website this is one of the offices that can do it. Can the entire process be completed at one of these offices, without a visit to Manila?


I talked with a buddy who lives in Angeles and he said you can do it at the Angeles Marquee Mall, it's located near the grocery store, here's a map short cut.

https://www.google.com.ph/maps/plac...58128120151108!8m2!3d15.1630394!4d120.6095383

Address taken off the Philippine Bureau of Immigration: 

ANGELES IMMIGRATION FIELD OFFICE
ACO: MARIO EPIFANIO A. LAMBINO, JR.
Direct Line(s) (045) 404-0215
Facsimile Numbers(s) (045) 404-0215
E-mail Addresses: [email protected], [email protected]
Office Address: Ground, Floor, Metro Supermarket, MarQuee Mall, Pulung
Maragul, Angeles City 2009


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

*13a*

Hi Danman

Can you shed any light on the medical, is there a specific form, can the medical be done at any facility 

Regards
Himmy123


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

There is no medical for 13a. I just did my 13a a few months back.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I talked with sailor buddy who lives in Angeles and he said you can do it at the Angeles Marquee Mall, it's located near the grocery store, here's a map short cut.
> 
> https://www.google.com.ph/maps/plac...58128120151108!8m2!3d15.1630394!4d120.6095383
> 
> ...


My wife called both Angeles at the mall and the Clark "one stop shop" BI, both said they do not do 13A. It appears that we have to either go to Manila or Baguio.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi Danman
> 
> Can you shed any light on the medical, is there a specific form, can the medical be done at any facility
> 
> ...


Medicals are required for some, depending on what country you are from. You will have to check the list in the directions. It's at the BI website. USA is exempt, UK probably too but better to check to be on the safe side.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just found my name on the approved list, so need to go pick mine up at the Iloilo Office. I had not bothered to look as the expected date was 23 Nov, but was reminded by this thread coming back up again and decided to look at the list, was approved 10 Nov.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Satellite offices*



DonAndAbby said:


> My wife called both Angeles at the mall and the Clark "one stop shop" BI, both said they do not do 13A. It appears that we have to either go to Manila or Baguio.


Okay thanks for the update DonandAbby ... boy what a hassle so it seems like most of the satellite offices are for check ins and Visa extensions, kind of silly in a spot like Angeles where there are so many expats, how hard could it be to upgrade the money is there the place is always overfull with expats and Manila PBI is always crowded not to mention having to come back later to pick up your ID card, if only they had a mail service similar to the US embassy, they use Air21 for deliveries, door to door ... nope it's another long trip to Manila, food costs, van rental or take the bus, take the jeepney and taxi, what a waste of expat money initially and every 5 years.

I renewed earlier this year my costs to renew the card were 3,600 pesos, it's supposed to be $50 but always something missing it seems but I have my ACR card with chip? plus van rental 3,500 pesos x 2 = 7,000 pesos plus food costs x 2, 1000 pesos so total wasted expat pension money was = 12,600 pesos for a renewal.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ram1957 said:


> I got my 13A in June at the Cebu BI. They have to send it all of the paperwork up to Manila to get approved and for me that took 3 weeks from the time of the interview to showing up on the BI website. On your receipt it gives you a date on when it should be approved. Mine was right on. They are slow in posting sometimes. Best to just give them a call.


Once you see your name on the BI website can we just report back to our original processing office to get my passport stamped or do I still have to wait for a text or phone call from them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

BusyBC57 said:


> Once you see your name on the BI website can we just report back to our original processing office to get my passport stamped or do I still have to wait for a text or phone call from them? Thanks in advance.


If you did not do it at the main office in Intramuros you need to allow time for the papers to get back to your filing office.

I made this mistake. I was on the list and headed over to Balanga City BI a couple of days later. Wasted trip that I could have avoided if I called them. They did call me a few days later to say they had it, but I don't know if that is standard practice at all offices. Give your office a call.

BTW, I don't see that I mentioned Balanga City BI in this thread. They were not listed then as doing 13A but my wife called them and they had just started a few months before. Nice small office that was uncrowded and easy to deal with.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

DonAndAbby said:


> If you did not do it at the main office in Intramuros you need to allow time for the papers to get back to your filing office.
> 
> I made this mistake. I was on the list and headed over to Balanga City BI a couple of days later. Wasted trip that I could have avoided if I called them. They did call me a few days later to say they had it, but I don't know if that is standard practice at all offices. Give your office a call.
> 
> BTW, I don't see that I mentioned Balanga City BI in this thread. They were not listed then as doing 13A but my wife called them and they had just started a few months before. Nice small office that was uncrowded and easy to deal with.


Thanks


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

BusyBC57 said:


> Once you see your name on the BI website can we just report back to our original processing office to get my passport stamped or do I still have to wait for a text or phone call from them? Thanks in advance.


Don't know if it is standard practice or not but the Iloilo office has always sent me a text when it was required for me to come to their office for any part of the process. 

Fred


----------

